# Tattoos?



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

So I was talking to someone else in another thread and thought "We have posted pictures to 'put faces to names', so why not show off our ink too?" So here we go, this is me starting a thread to show off some tatts!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't have any, yet! Subbing :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I never had a tattoo and I never wanted one either


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Country Woman said:


> I never had a tattoo and I never wanted one either


So why are you commenting not this thread?:wink:

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## sporthorsegirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Subscribing


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I have three tattoos right now, and I'm really itching for another one!

My first, on my right back dimple. 
I'd love you forever if you know where this is from.
http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums...98966_100000447414477_1120161_650608700_n.jpg

My second, mid-upper back.
It's a quote from Little Lion Man by Mumford & Sons.
http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums...66481_100000447414477_1159262_115747134_n.jpg

And my newest, wrapped around my right ankle.
This is from Sigh No More also by M&S <3
It reads, "Love - It will not betray you, dismay or enslave you; it will set you free
My artist free-handed everything including the writing and took the opportunity to write all over my leg XD
http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums...88526_100001398591744_869881_1806640091_n.jpg


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

Kayella said:


> My second, mid-upper back.
> It's a quote from Little Lion Man by Mumford & Sons.
> http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums...66481_100000447414477_1159262_115747134_n.jpg
> 
> ...



LOVE the Mumford & Sons tattoos Kayella, infact both your tattoos are ones that I've contemplated getting - great minds think alike. 

I'm planning on getting my horse tattoo in a couple months.. I will definitely be updating with pictures once it arrives  Other than that, I have three stars running down my side, but I honestly cannot find a photo of them anywhere.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

LValentina said:


> LOVE the Mumford & Sons tattoos Kayella, infact both your tattoos are ones that I've contemplated getting - great minds think alike.
> 
> I'm planning on getting my horse tattoo in a couple months.. I will definitely be updating with pictures once it arrives  Other than that, I have three stars running down my side, but I honestly cannot find a photo of them anywhere.


Mumford & Sons speaks to my soul <3
I'm actually not much of a fan of the song Sigh No More, but the lyric is utterly amazing, and I do kinda like the song.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice guys!  I have more, I just posted my faves lol! @Kayella, I love that yours have so much meaning to you! Those are the best


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Subbing  I'm wanting to get a tattoo this summer with my sister. I secretly want it to be horse related heh.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

I have a koi tattoo on my right hip. I haven't a decent picture yet so I can't upload it  Everyone loves it, even my 80 year old grandma!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I only have one right now its about 2 months old, but here it is :










I can say that I'm hooked and thankfully I don't have the money to splurge. But I might get a similar tattoo on my right shoulder reflecting a dressage horse in the same style to kind of counter each other. 

Also been thinking about doing some type of totem, design. Still playing around with it.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine! On my right leg

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z377/Janasse/27f9bcb5.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Heres a picture of my first tattoo i got when i turned 18 three years ago.. its for my grandma thats no longer with us. She was the best 

And there will be more to come, just waiting to win the lottery 
Nothing like fresh ink!


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention i drew this tattoo up and just had my artist run free with it.. it took aboutfour hours to finish lol


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Kayella said:


> I have three tattoos right now, and I'm really itching for another one!
> 
> My first, on my right back dimple.
> I'd love you forever if you know where this is from.
> ...


Is the first one from Invisible Monsters by Chuck Palahniuk?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Got this done after I turned 18 last summer, love it so much


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a tattoo that I got for my horse.










This is the picture that was used for the tattoo.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

I am in love with those horse tattoos!!! AMAZING!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Same! I can't wait until I have some money to get one


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Kayella said:


> I have three tattoos right now, and I'm really itching for another one!
> 
> My first, on my right back dimple.
> I'd love you forever if you know where this is from.
> http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums...98966_100000447414477_1120161_650608700_n.jpg


Chuck Palahniuk?  I haven't read but I recognize the art. I've been itching to read his stuff for awhile now.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

SionTheMonster said:


> Chuck Palahniuk?  I haven't read but I recognize the art. I've been itching to read his stuff for awhile now.


You would be correct! That is from Invisible Monsters. You MUST read that book, in my opinion. Survivor is also an amazing book, and he wrote Fight Club that the movie was based off of. He's got a very unique style of writing, and it's completely addicting.

EDIT: @thatgirlcaitlin: Yes it is! One of my all time favorite books


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

A friend of mine RAVES all the time about his books. They're practically the only thing she reads! I'll definitely try to pick some up sometime whenever I get the chance! And the funds...*sigh* lol


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

SionTheMonster said:


> A friend of mine RAVES all the time about his books. They're practically the only thing she reads! I'll definitely try to pick some up sometime whenever I get the chance! And the funds...*sigh* lol


I don't know where you're located, but maybe there's a Half Price Bookstore near you. HPB is a life saver when it comes to book worms! You can get crazy cheap books there, and they have really popular books, too.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

My first tattoo. It hurt. I think I am a wuss. I want to get a second one this summer. Of my dog's paw print, on the inside of my right wrist...thankfully my Cookie has small paws. lol


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

megm5441 said:


> My first tattoo. It hurt. I think I am a wuss. I want to get a second one this summer. Of my dog's paw print, on the inside of my right wrist...thankfully my Cookie has small paws. lol


I was thinking of getting my dogs exact footprint and horses shoe sketched out and sort of added together and intertwined with flowers on my foot, but the sheer size of the tattoo coupled with the pain of the top of a foot is intimidating.. might wait a bit for that one.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If I had ever gotten a tattoo it would have been of a horse. Glad I didn't as it would probably look like a sway back now.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is a tatt I want to get. It's kinda rough cuz I wrote it out, but you get the idea haha Problem is I never thought I would get tattoo or even want one so I'm just gonna sit on it for a while and make sure it's what I want... I also don't know where I would put it!!

Does anyone have experience with white ink tattoos? I was thinking about getting it in white ink because it's more subtle and I know they fade over time which is kinda ok with me...


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

First sitting, my current mare Tess


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And second sitting, my first mare Chloe added, and finished  please excuse the tape marks pictures are from right after they were done.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

^wow, beautiful. The artists did an amazing job
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you  I was beyond happy! If I remember correctly he had only done a horse once before but he is a true artist! Research research research is the key, it took me over 6 months to find him but it was worth it 

Here are the pictures he did the tattoo from:



















As you can see he did some flipping around removing halter/ cross ties,made the ugly metal fence into a nice wooden one and a nice background.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

JumpForJoy, that tattoo is just stunning! I've never seen one that well done before.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Sion: thanks so much  The artist is Craig Fenrick, he is now in Saskatoon, SK, Canada, amazing black and grey realistic artist, if I ever got another portrait/realistic then I would def go back to him even if it's a long drive now


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm on the East Coast of Canada...maybe I'll have to do a road trip up to SK.  I can visit my dad's home town! Lol


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha yes he would be well worth the trip


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I live in Alberta and I drive back to my home town in BC to get my tattoos done. Just got back last week with a new one on my back. I have 8 tattoos and not one of them took more than an hour till I got this one. So I quit after 4 hours and need to go back for only another hour but I couldnt sit any more  I was so mad


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Every element of the tattoo has a meaning. The shamrock and the rose are for each of my grandmothers.... One is irish and one is the others name was Rose. The snake and spider are two elements of my life that saved me during a dark time. I no longer keep spiders and tarantulas, but do still have one snake. 










My husband is American, meaning my daughter is Dual. So this has a double meaning,. The roman numerals mean '2009' the year my daugher was born (Dec 15) but we were also married Jan 3 of 2009. 










I don't believe in name tattoos, only meanings. There are a few more tattoos planned.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Ugh i cant the first picture to save turned for the life of me!


----------

